
The surprising similarities between the Spanish flu and the coronavirus pandemic - baxtr
https://english.elpais.com/society/2020-03-27/the-surprising-similarities-between-the-spanish-flu-and-the-coronavirus-pandemic.html
======
rurban
Not really comparable, even if we saw lately some cytokine storms in too
healthy young people, where an overreaction of the immune system killed them.
In three cases world wide so far. With the Spanish Flu it was 50% of all
infected. It only killed the young and healthy.

The current estimated Covid-19 mortality rate is under 1%. Not really
comparable at all, sorry.

------
darkteflon
This was a pretty weak-sauce, anecdote-fuelled “comparison” and in no way
elucidates what’s happening at the moment. Pass.

